# History Major



## Kaellpae (Jul 30, 2011)

I just found out my local college has a History Major. That's something I've been interested in for a long time.

Anybody else here a History Major or Buff?


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Aug 1, 2011)

My father was a history major, and I have studied certain parts of history.


----------



## myrddin173 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a huge history buff, if you look it up in a dictionary there's a picture of me.  While most kids wanted to be a fireman or an astronaut I wanted to do something in history.  When I was really young I was obsessed with Ancient Egypt, I once described the process of mummification during dinner.  As I have grown older my interest has shifted to Medieval Europe.

Sadly I will be starting community college in a few weeks and they do not offer many history classes, so I will be a "liberal arts" major for a year before hopefully transferring to a school with an actual history program.


----------



## Fnord (Aug 8, 2011)

I started out as a history major.  I love history, but I found very limited use for it in the working world so I promptly switched.


----------



## Kaellpae (Aug 8, 2011)

My job is good enough. After I finish college and I don't have something I think I could do elsewhere then I would use my company to go to college for Engineering. Probably Commercial or Civic since that's mostly what our Engineers specialize in. I would rather get the college that I want to do out of the way and be on the look out for corresponding careers, or else hope that I've invested enough time into the craft of writing to make some extra money along with my job's income.


----------



## Kaellpae (Aug 8, 2011)

@Myrddin: I've always been interested in Dinosaurs and the Dark Ages and The Renaissance. Those are the top three interests anyway. Anything up to 1960-ish catches my interest though. What I don't like about the history program here is that they require foreign language classes, and they don't offer German. That's about the only language I would want to learn. Although if they even offered Latin I would take that. We only have French, Spanish, and Nez Perce offered.


----------

